# bass weave



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

This is my first large multilayer weave attempt. I've been working on it every night since the 16th...finally got it to the CP stage. Lots of warts, but I learned some things. It doesn't look bad from arms length. Now I've gotta get some finish on it and build the rod. Raymond, thanks again for the pattern!
Jerry


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Now that's what I call a green trout. He's looking as sly as an old *******.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Jerry
That looks great. You did a really good job. It is nice and tight.
Pat


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Yeah Jerry, you did a great job on it. Great pattern, nice and tight. Couldn't ask for better. 

I've got a Yellowfin Tuna weave to do next week so I already feel your pain. Randy.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Excellent Job. Tight and right.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

WAY COOL!
Nice to see that pattern finally wrapped. The first BadAss Bass pattern I made & wrapped used fewer design threads. I thought I could get better detail and was right on.
Thanks Jerry, excellent job there.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

very tight, awesome


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

If that is your first attempt at a mulitlayer weave I am impressed. It took me a few years to get it that nice and tight. I rank yours a 10. Keep up the good work and let us see it after a coat of finish.

Pods


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

. Lots of warts, but I learned some things. It doesn't look bad from arms length. Now I've gotta get some finish on it and build the rod.

here's the cure, 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513J65V0Q3L._SS500_.jpg

No matter how you wrapped it that Badass Bass is Kickass. Excellent job Amigo.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

That looks awesome.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very, very nice Jerry. Excellent detail. Made me laugh when I saw it. Reminded me of the redfish you did a while back with the similar sneaky face. Really cool, and a great pattern Ray,,,Jim


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work Jerry.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Fishtoys said:


> . Lots of warts, but I learned some things. It doesn't look bad from arms length. Now I've gotta get some finish on it and build the rod.
> 
> here's the cure,
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513J65V0Q3L._SS500_.jpg
> ...


Eddie
You just ain't right.
Pat


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

That's a beauty, Jerry! One of these days you guys are gonna drag me to the dark side... I'm just not quite there yet... Thumbs up!!


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, guys, I appreciate it, mucho mas.
Lance, only a ******* would call that a trout!
Eddie, I tried the Compound W, as you recommended and now it's got what looks like freezer burn&#8230;got any other brilliant ideas?
Kyle, come on over to the dark side&#8230;this is where the big bucks are made&#8230;at least 30 hrs here, but I'm kinda slow&#8230;HA!
Anyways, it's on a XP3 965, trimmed to 7'10", for a bass-fishing buddy of mine, doing micros of course.
Jerry


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Really nice work Jerry.
You should be proud of that one.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks great Jerry..


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet Jerry, you nailed it!


----------



## fiftypesos (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, I think that is wonderful. I am going to have to try my hand at weaving when I get a bit better at building.

best,
ken


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Just when I think I'm about to stick my toe in the water of weaving you come out with a "Multi-layer" weave!lol Awesome work Jerry! Killer weave!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Not trolling for anymore kudos, but Pods did ask for a pic w/ finish. Also did alittle thread in the fore and made a decal w/ the silver metallic media. Still need to do the guides, but working on several different thangs at the same time.
Jerry


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks awsome to me! So far I've only weaved a couple of names.Havent got the patience to try a fish yet!


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Trolling or not, it don't matter, the rod is just 2-Cool!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Raymond Adams said:


> Trolling or not, it don't matter, the rod is just 2-Cool!


XX3 on this one Jerry, Absolutely Flawless. :dance: Love the color scheme too. Keep'm coming.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

GOags, nice job. I've had teh grip inlay sitting in my shop for several years. Just so you know that is a Hotfish tee shirt logo, I don't think they're happy with people using it, and you cannot put it on anything you sell.










For good measure here is a huge Sturgeon inlay:


----------

